# Heating



## Arron OHehir (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I have noticed that my enclosures are struggling to stay warm in the cooler months, I use infrared and was considering switching to CHE, but I came across a thread on this site where people mentioned heat panels.. I can’t seem to find these in Aus. 

does anyone have any ideas where I can look, and if I was to switch to CHE’s should I use the same watt as globe, or do these throw out more heat?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Arron
Personally I would recommend using heat cord or a heat mat underneath, through a good thermostat for heating , and use bulbs just for light.
Good luck.


----------



## Arron OHehir (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for that, I forgot to add I have them in wooden enclosures, which is why I was limited to these few options. 



CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Arron
> Personally I would recommend using heat cord or a heat mat underneath, through a good thermostat for heating , and use bulbs just for light.
> Good luck.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 8, 2020)

I wouldn't say you were limited , my enclosures are made of wood as well , use your imagination my friend . You could try making a heat tile by sandwiching heat cord between 2 ceramic tiles or something similar.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Arron
> Personally I would recommend using heat cord or a heat mat underneath, through a good thermostat for heating , and use bulbs just for light.
> Good luck.



+1 to this


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 13, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Arron
> Personally I would recommend using heat cord or a heat mat underneath, through a good thermostat for heating , and use bulbs just for light.
> Good luck.


+1 another 1


----------



## Tyrant pets (Aug 13, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Arron
> Personally I would recommend using heat cord or a heat mat underneath, through a good thermostat for heating , and use bulbs just for light.
> Good luck.



+1 another one les go


----------

